# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần bán > Nhật Sơn shop >  Card PCI motion control dùng cho Linuxcnc

## nhatson

Combo card PCI motion control + BOB dùng cho linuxcnc
Xuất xung 2mhz, BOB 4 trục XYZA, tích hợp charge pump 12khz, bộ chuyển đổi tần số điện áp dùng cho điều khiển tốc độ spindle
Hỗ trợ cài đặt vận hành card với linuxcnc  giao diện pp

Linuxcnc với card fpga pci cho chất lượng xung tốt hơn


mach3 LPT port






linuxcnc + pci fpga 














Yêu cầu : còn có máy tính để bàn có khe PCI.

Giá tham khảo 4t 1bộ

Contact: Nhật Sơn 0947985068 zalo/viber/tel
nhatson.elec@gmail.com

----------

biết tuốt, Ga con, huyquynhbk, motogia, solero

----------


## nhatson

Năm mới chúc cả nhà an khang thịnh vượng

----------


## nhatson

1 video clip từ hội linuxcnc

----------

CKD

----------


## nhatson

update
mpg đã tích hợp sẵn, cắm và chạy

----------

mr.fun

----------

